

Ask HN:  Where is the best place to host an ASP.net app/site? - fraXis

Hello,<p>Does anyone have any recommendations on the best web hosting company to host an ASP.net application/web site at?<p>I did the standard Google search and I was not impressed by the companies that came up in the search results.<p>Does anyone have any recommendations (looking for good performance and great support)?<p>Thanks.
======
dannyr
I was on DiscountAsp.net amd the service was very good. However they don't
support managing multiple websites.

I went with Mosso instead but it's quite expensive, $100 per month. In spite
of the cost, I'm very satisfied with the service. Their control panel is also
very good.

~~~
fraXis
Thanks for the Mosso suggestion.

I just signed up and so far I really like it. I have chatted with support 3
times now and each time they have been very helpful.

Thanks.

------
nreece
I'd highly recommend DiscountASP.NET - <http://discountasp.net>

------
timothychung
I am 100% no expert and without experience in hosting.

Just some comments for you:

Rackspace is a big company. Maybe you can have a look there?

Maybe PeakInternet is good too? They host StackOverflow.com.

